# How do I fix an error with Apache 2.2 update



## macgruder (Sep 1, 2010)

I was updating PHP and Apache got updated. Unfortunately, I got bitten (my fault) by this in UPDATING:



> 20100518:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/apr0, devel/apr1, www/apache20, www/apache22
> AUTHOR: pgollucci@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



Now I'm not sure how to proceed. The first problem is that I cannot do the pkg_delete as above but also devel/apr doesn't exist. 


```
serv# cd devel/
serv# ls apr*
apr0:
Makefile	distinfo	files		pkg-descr	pkg-plist

apr1:
Makefile	distinfo	files		pkg-descr	pkg-plist

apr2:
Makefile	distinfo	files		pkg-descr	pkg-plist
```



There are some solutions for portupgrade (on this forum) but I use portmaster. I'd grateful for some help here. 
Thanks.


----------



## macgruder (Sep 1, 2010)

In the end I did:



```
# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
# make deinstall clean
# portmaster -o devel/apr1 devel/apr   <-- see note below *
# cd /usr/ports/devel/apr1
# make deinstall clean
# cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
# make install clean
```


* this gave me this error, but I suppose I can ignore it:

```
# portmaster -o devel/apr1 devel/apr
===>>> The second argument to -o can be a port in /var/db/pkg,
       or a port directory from /usr/ports

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2010)

Does it work now?

Have a look with `# pkg_version -v | grep apr` and see which (if any) of the apr is installed now.


----------



## macgruder (Sep 1, 2010)

Everything works fine now. The result of


```
serv# pkg_version -v | grep apr
apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.2.1.3.9_1  =   up-to-date with port
xineramaproto-1.2                   =   up-to-date with port
```
I guess I never had apr installed (does that make sense?)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2010)

macgruder said:
			
		

> I guess I never had apr installed (does that make sense?)


Yes, that's possible.


----------



## macgruder (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks. Then all is fixed. Thanks for your help.


----------

